# Stubborn 91 20v avant CV joint outer



## jkempf (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, 

1991 20v avant, yeah, one of the few. It's been sitting inside for a few years and I got talked into bringing it back to life. Brakes were all frozen up so we took everythng out of the front wheel wells. 

Anyway, I am at pulling one CV joint (DR side). I first put the bolt in the axle and tried using a small impact wrench to just drive the CV joint off outer btw. Couldn't get enough torque on it so I put the spindle back on and put a couple sockets in as spacers and put the axle bolt back in. I put a couple lug bolts in and using a large combo wrench out on a jackstand horizontal to counterhold I have been putting torque into that bolt to drive the CV joint off. I did the same job on my 2002 A6 and no problem came right off. This one won't budge for some reason. The joint was still loaded with grease and the boot was just a bit cracked with no fling. 

So my question is. How much load can I put on this thing? Will I break the CV joint? I have to get it off anyway. The 3/4" drive is not locked up yet, I can still put more torque to it. I just like to know I am not breaking anything before proceeding, or creating danger to myself by loading this thing up with so much pressing force. The factory manuals say you can use the factory tool which does exaclty what I am doing to get this thing off. 

?????


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

There is a clip that needs to be spread first remove the boot and clear away the grease and you'll will find it. And yes it's a total PITA.


----------



## jkempf (Aug 30, 2011)

yodasfro said:


> There is a clip that needs to be spread first remove the boot and clear away the grease and you'll will find it. And yes it's a total PITA.


Yup, that was it. Got it. Large vice, two of use. Pliers to spread clip, and a lot of banging and it came off. Then I had to do an inner and that was a lot of banging too but it came off. 

Now I know.


----------

